# A question



## lunalady (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, I have a question for both men and women.
Are you able to orgasm in all positions?

I'm asking because in some positions, I can't. And my hubby cannot orgasm when having oral sex. Is that normal?


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

It sounds like you both need to better understand your own bodies and each other's bodies. There are books, videos, and websites that teach about the most sensitive areas of his genitalia and yours. For example, you can learn positions that provides best access to your A-Spot and G-Spot. These are are sensitive areas inside your vagina that, when massaged and stimulated (by hand or by his penis), make you orgasm. Conversely, there are positions that hinder direct access, so orgasm is encumbered. 

By the same token, learning the most sensitive areas of is penis that make him orgasm when stimulated will help you bring him to orgasm during oral sex. You will be able to concentrate your efforts on that spot. I have found I drive him wild when his head is at the back of my throat. His sensitive point just under the tip of his penis is massaged most aggressively. That is where the gland that separates his head from his shaft meets underneath. And be careful your teeth don't get in the way. That is annoying to him.


----------



## lunalady (Aug 11, 2010)

"It sounds like you both need to better understand your own bodies and each other's bodies."

I'm not sure that is the problem. I can orgasm in some positions, however, not in all of them. And he can do no matter what and I won't orgasm in a certain position; whereas in another one, I can reach that point no problem.
The same goes for him. Otherwise he always reaches orgasm, but not with oral stimulation. And I have read a lot about how I should be doing it, and tried all sorts of things. Nothing seems to help. Maybe he's just wired that way?


----------



## perfectstranger (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds about as normal as normal ever gets, to me...
For me, at this stage of the game, I have a pretty good idea what I need to seal the deal. There are some positions that I find more recreational than functional. Others do the trick every time.
I'm not a guy, but I also come very, *very *infrequently from oral sex. fwiw, my partner finds this more frustrating than I do. For me, it's not a big deal since I know there are plenty of other ways to take care of it!
That said, I never rule out the possibility that something old will work in a new way. Every once in a long while, I still surprise myself!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

For many many years, I thought I couldn't reach orgasm through oral, but I (happily) met my current wife. I have no idea what she does differently but it works on me like an absolute charm. Just because he hasn't yet doesn't mean he can't. I expect he's put together about like the rest of us, so probably with a little adjustment, you ought to be able to pop his cork quite nicely. Even if he doesn't, I'm sure he is really enjoying what you're doing.


----------



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

To be straight forward,hep,yes it is.And it's normal too.


----------



## Stuie (Jul 23, 2010)

lunalady said:


> The same goes for him. Otherwise he always reaches orgasm, but not with oral stimulation. And I have read a lot about how I should be doing it, and tried all sorts of things. Nothing seems to help. Maybe he's just wired that way?


Might seem obvious, but have you talked to HIM about this? Maybe he doesn't realize you want to finish with oral, and he's holding back. Or maybe he can give you some clues as to what might finish the job.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

heck, I have it broken down by percentages, the scientist in me as a guy:

I'll spare you sharing what positions stack the deck for me but suffice it to say, yes, I have my favorites and not my favorites.

That being said, and it always comes back to this, remember it's 50% psychological. Woman on top won't really result in cumming for me, if it's casual, routine sex (which is fine, the woman can often cum then). . .but you have her talking real dirty and being aggressive. . .hell, it could be in 90 seconds.

Just remember, guys aren't "erection and cumming machines" . . .well, at least after age 28 or so.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

While single had same problem with not coming with oral and wanted to badly. Then found out with a new partner at the time that it was the technique being applied to clearly be the case.

You have to remember that the act of intercourse (or male masturbation for that matter) is a fairly rigorous activity that provides a lot of friction/stimulation. You may simply be not applying enough stimulation to make him pop. There is PLENTY of information online about falatio techniques online and in print/books (I would imagine). You also may want to let him know you want him to climax that way as perhaps as others have mentioned he may be holding out. Men don’t want to be ungrateful and criticize what you do down there because lord Knows they would rather you do what you do than ask you to change, have you get insulted and stop. Ask for tips. 

Not sure how to answer the other part of the question without more specifics. 

Have fun.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

As a woman, I can orgasm in pretty much any position, including oral, with my boyfriend. Before him, I never did. For me, I found it was a matter of being with someone that we were both deeply in love with each other, and we both wanted to make each other happy, both in and out of bed. That gave me the security to truly relax and enjoy it. So, now, I never have any problems. I do know that some positions it does take me longer, but it's not a problem to me.  As for oral, neither of us likes to finish that way, although I generally do at least once when he does it for me. But I can't say if him not is normal or not, since my boyfriend and I don't like to do that to finish anyway.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

lunalady said:


> Hi, I have a question for both men and women.
> Are you able to orgasm in all positions?
> 
> I'm asking because in some positions, I can't. And my hubby cannot orgasm when having oral sex. Is that normal?


I can only orgasm in cowgirl, missionary & with his hands, only a couple times oral. I can't sideways or doggie at all. He can do them all. 

Guys all prefer different strokes for oral to get them to the finish, some like it soo fast -our mouths couldnt do it. Some like it real slow. My husband surprised me the other night, he rarely tells me what he wants so I was elated when doing it, he told me Perfect but to slow it down just a little, then just a little more squeezing. I love hearing what he wants & feeling his ecstacy. He is one who likes it slow. 

Hopefully your husband can guide you a little on his preferences to get him there. If you have alot of sex, take a day or 2 off , then try oral on him, he will surely get there if he has enough tension built up.


----------



## tornapart (Sep 5, 2010)

As a guy, I can honestly say that I have never achieved orgam through oral. I have had a couple of women that told me they would fix that, and couldn't. Don't get me wrong, they did an excellant job, I just can't seem to allow myself to do that. I do however very much enjoy it when a woman orgasms for me that way. I think that is one of my biggest turn ons. As for positions, I can only say that i know women that only O in certain posititions and not in others. I laso know some that will in any position.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

My wife struggled for years with that and assumed I just didn't like it. I didn't know how to talk to her then but this forum has helped us after twenty years of ignorance and near disaster. A few weeks ago I put down a towel and sat out a bottle of "Wet" and guided her slippery hand to my backside. The first time I did have to masturbate a little at the end and she got a fat lip.Lol, but she even swallowed as much as she could. Yeah baby, way to go!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Hard time taking the back way but it do happen eventualy... All other positions are fine... But can't speak for W.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i can hit the big o oral and back door like a mamajama vag once in a while but its fun to try
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonelywyou (Nov 12, 2010)

I think it's common enough, but I don't like it lol.
I can only orgasm when I'm on top. ONCE I managed to orgasm while masturbating and lying on my back, but it took a long time and I don't think I could have remained that focused with my H involved - at least, not on the first try. I am trying on my own to orgasm in other positions, but it usually seems like a fruitless effort.
He's never orgasmed from a BJ or HJ.


----------

